# Nano Cube



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Here's my 12 gal nano cube. Don't mind the rocks, didn't want the substrate in the back to mix with the sand. I'll post more pics later. No shame leave comments or suggestions =). Auurite! Alohaz! -Chris


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

pretty mean tank u got there Chris.
-Scott


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

That's very nice... It's really going to rock once everything's grown in.


----------

